# Waste bin on replacement hab door Swift/Ace/Bess



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi All,
Can anyone who has had the habitation door replaced with the "new" style door with the built in none removable bin advise how they fit a bin liner and waht size/type and is the bin realy none removable as its a bu**ger to clean in situ
Regards Ray


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if this will work on the Swift, but I don't see why not. Our Autotrail has a small door bin which is removable for cleaning but to "fix" an old plastic supermarket bag in place I have glued 2 hooks on the inside of the bin just below the to lip at either end. You could put 4 hooks in and just ouncture the bag for the other 2. It wont tear as they are only there to hold the bag open and in place. Then you can hook the bag handles on to the hooks to hold the bag in place. You can't see the hooks when the bin is closed and it keeps the bag open to receive the rubbish. To empty, just lift the bag by the handles, bag comes out complete with rubbish. Just be careful you don't cram too much rubbish in or the bag may tear when being removed.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I asked Swift how to remove the bin for cleaning as it had defeated us. If you google you will find their reply. It does actually come off.

I can't tell you as only my OH has the knack. All I have is scratches to prove I tried.

As to bags; the only ones I have that work are large swing bin ones with tie tops. They cost a fortune, are at least 50% too big but at least you don't get waste falling down the back of them as you do if you use supermarket bags. The tie tops just hook onto the edges and they fold over the edges of the bin so that part doesn't get smeared..

If of course you overfill them or put anything bulky in them then they rip in bits on the sharp edges of the bin as you try to remove the bag.

This is not to mention the fact that the lid does not stay up as you try to scrape anything off plates into the bin. Presumably the designer had 3 hands.

G

This is the link:

Door bin removal


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*will try again*

Hi Grizzly
I looked through the link and comment from Swift :-
"Yes, the bin is removable. Start by applying gentle pressure to the outside of the bin, and it should unclip, by pulling forward, to unhook it. 
Went to van and could see the tabs each side put more than gentle pressure and the tabs were still well inside the door so will try again in daylight
Perhaps it only works in warm weather?
Regards Ray


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: will try again*



airstream said:


> Perhaps it only works in warm weather?
> Regards Ray


Not for me it doesn't ! The only one who can remove it is my OH- safariboy.

I have followed the instructions ot the letter but am afraid of breaking it. He says you don't have to apply any force but I've not mastered the knack.

Good luck - or shall I book him a bus ticket to your place ?

G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

As much as anything it is a question of confidence. If you apply a force left and right just below the lid as near the door as possible you will see the lugs. The lid should be open. That is where you apply the force. There are two lugs at the bottom and so the action is towards you and then up.

The bin is fine for things the size of a tea bag but nothing larger.

Hope that thgis helps.

Safariboy


----------

